

POSS - running OSS web services in a self-sustaining way - Timothee
http://poss.gliderlab.com/w/page/FrontPage

======
aristus
The idea is very interesting, but I think it needs a demonstration. I don't
have any webapp ideas offhand but if I did I would try this.

I'm skeptical about the "no maintenance" part. Software no longer stands
still. You need to keep adding features, promotion, and tending to the
community, if for no other reason than competition for people's attention. If
your app makes even a little bank it will be copied by profit-seekers with
higher motivation.

------
Timothee
Note: this is from almost a year ago and it had been submitted to HN by the
author, progrium, then. However it didn't get picked up and I'd be very
interested to read what people think of this idea.

